# 2015 S3 18" wheel downgrade



## Adrian Myers (Jul 21, 2015)

Has anybody with a 2015 S3 with the DCC package gotten aftermarket 18" wheels to replace the 19"s? If so, what specific size did you go for, and did you run into any issues?

According to this thread, the DCC package wheels are 19x8 et 46, while the original wheels are 18x7.5 et 51. I'm not sure how reliable the info in that thread is though.

I live in DC and damaged both front wheels on the George Washington Parkway (a segment of the join between a short bridge and the road was missing, could see water through it, not a lot to be done about it). I was thinking about getting 18"s for winter tires anyway since I was apprehensive about having the 19s in this area. However, since the cost of replacing the two bent wheels is so high (notice how I am not ranting about the wheel warranty at this time), it seems like it might be worth considering getting two sets of 18" wheels and just skipping the replacement altogether, assuming people have had some positive experiences doing so on this model.

On a related note, does anybody have a recommendation for 18" wheels for this car? Price isn't a big issue, just curious what people have found out there.

Thanks for any info!
Adrian


----------



## markn1689 (Aug 25, 2007)

ECS tuning has the best wheel prices for brand new OEM rims.

If I were you Id totaly get a brand new set of the 18" inch Avus S4 rims from the b6/b7 s4. On the s3 that would look so damn classic. ECS is selling this rim for like 300$ per wheel
http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-B7_S4--V8/Wheels/OEM_Alloys/ES437327/


Otherwise you can get a new OEM 19 for 600$ from them or (1200$ for two)
http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-8V_S3-Quattro-2.0T_Sedan/Wheels/OEM_Alloys/ES2726300/



never drive in that lane again- even with the 18s


----------



## Adrian Myers (Jul 21, 2015)

markn1689 said:


> never drive in that lane again- even with the 18s


Yeah no kidding. Well that whole road is pretty rough, but actually seeing through to the river below was new. I changed jobs recently and have a new commute now at least.

I agree about the S4 wheels, actually I asked about those at the dealer. It would take some tinkering to get them to fit but it may be something to look into, thanks for the tip.


----------



## DAC350 (Aug 25, 2014)

Someone posted a pic of the back of an 18" rim on another forum. It was 18x8 with a 45 offset for a factory 18" S3 rim.


----------



## CbutterK (Feb 27, 2015)

The 340mm Brake rotors on our S3 allow us to even go down to some 17" wheels. For my track set up, I use a set of 17x9 +45(+50 With 5mm spacers) TSW Bathurst with 245/45/17 Nitto NT01 race tires. Very light & stong, works great! You can run up to 18x9.5 +40 with 235/40/18 tires without rubbing, even if your car is lowered.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

I have about 400 miles on the oem 18" S3 wheels with all seasons.
they have a protection coating of special wax on them, it was installed by a pro when I had my clear bra done at 10 miles.

PM me an offer
we are not far away from each other.


----------



## Aturi (Mar 19, 2015)

Nuespeed RSE52 18X8 with 45 offset have been great with 225/45 with Conti EC DW performance tires. Wheels fir great and the little extra sidewall has been a pleasure.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

itr_1211 said:


> I thought the stock 18s were 18 x 8.0 et46? 19s were 19 x 8.0 et 49 or 51..


all the info you need
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...troduction&p=87211210&viewfull=1#post87211210


----------



## jbradle7 (Sep 8, 2009)

*2015 S3 18&quot; wheel downgrade*

VMR V810 18x8.5 et45 w/ Continental Extremecontact DWS06 235/40/18




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ERTW (Jan 17, 2000)

Hi Adrian,

Luckily in Canada you can get the Mag Ride without getting the 19's. I opted for this and it works well with our cities bad roads.


----------

